# Wide bodykit for r34



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any sort of wide rear arches for R34 na 4 door version.
Any help, links and info is highly appreciated.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gtroc said:


> Does anyone know where I can get my hands on any sort of wide rear arches for R34 na 4 door version.
> Any help, links and info is highly appreciated.


You drive a R34 sedan???

What do you mean by widebodykit??? . . . random wide arches? or R34 GTR like wide body kit?

I also own a R34 sedan: with custom Z-Tune like arc arches.
Red R34 GT-Turbo sedan - a set on Flickr
Midnight Racing Nagoya Wangan - a set on Flickr

here are the kits I know off:

1) URAS
URAS









2) EMP Factory R34 GTR like wide bodykit


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics gtrlux, I have an R34 gt4 4 wheel drive non turbo which looks very slim.
I'm after a kit to make it look like the nur green R34 you posted.
Where can I find such a kit?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gtroc said:


> Thanks for the pics gtrlux, I have an R34 gt4 4 wheel drive non turbo which looks very slim.
> I'm after a kit to make it look like the nur green R34 you posted.
> Where can I find such a kit?


Unfortunately thats not a kit for sale. EMP factory in japan are using original R34 GTR rear metal OEM blister panels and cut them in a custom job so they fit a 4door sedan. Stunning work, but expensive.
You can get wide R34 GTR like rear fenders from Cross Factory and cut them, same pain in the ass job, but more cheap to do, as they are FRP.

The URAS kit is crap, too much unserious as its just show for drift.

Sadly is there no other wide body kit on sale for the R34 sedans, you can only convert the front quick with any GTR parts.

Chris


----------

